# Coke bottles and bailing wire



## backstay

7UP bottles work much better.


----------



## wirenut71

Did you take any pictures of that? That is some crazy stuff.


----------



## B4T

All that and no pictures.. :no::no:


----------



## JmanAllen

wirenut71 said:


> Did you take any pictures of that? That is some crazy stuff.


No this was a few years back when camera phones were just starting so I couldn't get enough light for the picture

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay

Here's a farm service I pulled the meter on today. Check out those taps on the bottom.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

This thread could become the FARM HACKS thread:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B4T said:


> All that and no pictures.. :no::no:


 

I agree, I call BS with no pictures...:whistling2:


----------



## JmanAllen

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree, I call BS with no pictures...:whistling2:


I really don't care if you call bs or not guess you just haven't been around long enough to understand some of the crazy crap you will see

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## piperunner

JmanAllen said:


> I really don't care if you call bs or not guess you just haven't been around long enough to understand some of the crazy crap you will see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum



Hey JmanAllen well iam here to tell your not BS ! In florida if you had a florida cracker house which i live in one it was wired in 1901 .

When i rewired my house and rebuild it in 80s in the attic was 10 #wire two wires a neutral and a hot running down the center on the trusses .

And coke bottles with 10 wire around the tops and twisted & soldered one circuit the whole house was on a 15 amp screw in fuse .


Your not BS been there .

Now if you have the time ill show you helpers how to take the bottom off a coke bottle clean off with one nail . So you can wire your next house .


----------



## ilikepez

I believe it.


----------



## JmanAllen

piperunner said:


> Hey JmanAllen well iam here to tell your not BS ! In florida if you had a florida cracker house which i live in one it was wired in 1901 .
> 
> When i rewired my house and rebuild it in 80s in the attic was 10 #wire two wires a neutral and a hot running down the center on the trusses .
> 
> And coke bottles with 10 wire around the tops and twisted & soldered one circuit the whole house was on a 15 amp screw in fuse .
> 
> Your not BS been there .
> 
> Now if you have the time ill show you helpers how to take the bottom off a coke bottle clean off with one nail . So you can wire your next house .


Thanks good to know Okla farmers ain't the only ones that did that janky crap. Thanks again for the back up

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## crazyboy

Sounds like quite the find!


----------



## user4818

The worst wiring I've ever seen in my life has been in rural/farming communities.


----------



## HARRY304E

piperunner said:


> Hey JmanAllen well iam here to tell your not BS ! In florida if you had a florida cracker house which i live in one it was wired in 1901 .
> 
> When i rewired my house and rebuild it in 80s in the attic was 10 #wire two wires a neutral and a hot running down the center on the trusses .
> 
> And coke bottles with 10 wire around the tops and twisted & soldered one circuit the whole house was on a 15 amp screw in fuse .
> 
> 
> Your not BS been there .
> 
> Now if you have the time ill show you helpers how to take the bottom off a coke bottle clean off with one nail . So you can wire your next house .


K&T...


----------



## MF Dagger

I think the worst I ever saw was in a Russian immigrants house who had been puttering away on it for 40 or 50 years. But I'm a city boy so I don't have to deal with the farm wiring.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

JmanAllen said:


> I really don't care if you call bs or not guess you just haven't been around long enough to understand some of the crazy crap you will see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I was twisting wires before you were an itch in your daddy's pants boy.

And I still call bs with no pictures. You are simply repeating something you heard


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

piperunner said:


> Hey JmanAllen well iam here to tell your not BS ! In florida if you had a florida cracker house which i live in one it was wired in 1901 .
> 
> When i rewired my house and rebuild it in 80s in the attic was 10 #wire two wires a neutral and a hot running down the center on the trusses .
> 
> And coke bottles with 10 wire around the tops and twisted & soldered one circuit the whole house was on a 15 amp screw in fuse .
> 
> Your not BS been there .
> 
> Now if you have the time ill show you helpers how to take the bottom off a coke bottle clean off with one nail . So you can wire your next house .


So just because you've seen it in another state, confirms he saw it? How's that work?


----------



## CFL

mcclary's electrical said:


> So just because you've seen it in another state, confirms he saw it? How's that work?


I think they're both full of sh--.:laughing:


----------



## JmanAllen

CFL said:


> I think they're both full of sh--.:laughing:


Really don't care a whole lot what y'all think I know what I saw so if you don't believe doesn't matter to me either way just sharing what I saw

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon

You guys have seen worse then that so why is this unbelievable. Hell, it's a farm and not much different than an electric fence. The farmer learned from the fence and improvised.


----------



## piperunner

mcclary's electrical said:


> So just because you've seen it in another state, confirms he saw it? How's that work?



I really think you and cfl got a problem shut your big mouth and listen its been done and ive been around longer then you .


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Let have a group hug please.


----------



## Jlarson

Oh my god open wiring on glass insulators!!! Panic!!!! :no:


----------



## HARRY304E

Dennis Alwon said:


> You guys have seen worse then that so why is this unbelievable. Hell, it's a farm and not much different than an electric fence. The farmer learned from the fence and improvised.


I'd like to see a space heater plugged into that..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Dennis Alwon said:


> You guys have seen worse then that so why is this unbelievable. Hell, it's a farm and not much different than an electric fence. The farmer learned from the fence and improvised.


 
There is no doubt I've seen worse, and have seen the same thing done. My point was it's useless to start a thread, asking people to top your story, without any pictures, or even proof that you ever saw it. The guy's probably just repeating something he heard an oldtimer say:whistling2:


piperunner said:


> I really think you and cfl got a problem shut your big mouth and listen its been done and ive been around longer then you .


Why not ride a few states and up and_* try*_ and make me:whistling2:






Since we don't need pictures to prove what we saw, I once saw three pieces of dental floss carry 4160 for a 2500 HP motor. They had to keep the dental floss wet so current would flow. The paid three little chineese women to spit on the floss. The more they spit, the faster the motor would turn. Top that


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> Since we don't need pictures to prove what we saw, I once saw three pieces of dental floss carry 4160 for a 2500 HP motor.


I once had Jesus over for dinner and I saw him steal my silverware.


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> I once had Jesus over for dinner and I saw him steal my silverware.


I could see the devil accepting a dinner invite from you but not jesus. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BBQ said:


> I once had Jesus over for dinner and I saw him steal my silverware.


Shhhh...with these sheep around here, you'll unintentionally become the head of a new religion.


----------



## JM2

Hell, my first barn wiring, at 13yrs old, was with zip cord, speaker wires, blasting wire and some old knife switches I found in a junk box. We had lights to feed the cattle with and the heaters worked on the water troughs so Mama was pleased. I cringe to think what the EC that was hired by the new owners thought and said while I was off in the service....maybe that's why my ears were burning that one day....hmmm....

So glad they had that fire trap I made fixed eventually though!


----------



## rdr

piperunner said:


> Hey JmanAllen well iam here to tell your not BS ! In florida if you had a florida cracker house which i live in one it was wired in 1901 .
> 
> When i rewired my house and rebuild it in 80s in the attic was 10 #wire two wires a neutral and a hot running down the center on the trusses .
> 
> And coke bottles with 10 wire around the tops and twisted & soldered one circuit the whole house was on a 15 amp screw in fuse .
> 
> 
> Your not BS been there .
> 
> Now if you have the time ill show you helpers how to take the bottom off a coke bottle clean off with one nail . So you can wire your next house .


Were you there in 1901 putting in the coke bottles too?


----------



## bobelectric

Back in 1901, Coca-Cola was really "The Pause that Refreshes"!


----------



## chicken steve

still does....


----------



## BBQ

chicken steve said:


> still does....



Well that explains a lot, if I had one of those up my butt I might type funny too.


----------



## Chris1971

chicken steve said:


> still does....



Only in Vermont.:laughing:


----------



## erics37

BBQ said:


> I once had Jesus over for dinner and I saw him steal my silverware.


Well that'll teach him.


----------



## joethemechanic

chicken steve said:


> still does....



I wonder if the coke bottle _fun_ had anything to do with the hip replacement


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joethemechanic said:


> I wonder if the coke bottle _fun_ had anything to do with the hip replacement


 
He slipped and fell on the bottle in the kitchen,seems he falls often.


----------



## Elephante

can you go back to the house and take pictures. do it for us


----------



## niteshift

backstay said:


> Here's a farm service I pulled the meter on today. Check out those taps on the bottom.


Acorn clamp is better then a romex terminal connector , no corrosion problems.:laughing:


----------



## bgleason

I can believe it. Rural Iowa was the same way. Farmers can make ANYTHING work and Lord knows they have plenty of baling wire. I'll bet I have come across dozens of such things when I did service work in Iowa. After a while, nothing is a surprise. Farmers will spend thousands of dollars on farm equipment, but won't spend a dime on electrical repairs as long as they have old pop bottles, baling wire and duct tape. They are all set.


----------



## garfield

I did a house where the service was a #14 knob and tube 120 volt. The meter wouldn't even turn on a light load.


----------



## MaxFuse

Old timer Farmhouse motto-It works, so it must be right.:laughing:


----------



## 347sparky

> Old timer Farmhouse motto-It works, so it must be right


My brother-in-law and his dad are farmers and they were converting part of the barn into a workshop about 30x30. We talked about putting in 3 rows of flourescent lights, welder, air compressor, ect. I said we need to get a 100A breaker panel and his dad walked over to the corner and literally dug through a pile of hay and other crap to pull out a wadsworth 2 pole disconnect with edison fuses and say "will this work?" :001_huh: I turned it down.


----------

